# Breeders of small standards in Cali, Australia and Japan



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

I know, that's weird combo - Cali, Australia and Japan! I'm located in Taipei and I'm looking for a second poodle as a playmate for my current 4-year-old mini, Vontae. Judging from his athletic and active nature, I think a female poodle that's larger than him would be a good choice. And given that he's already at 13.5 inches and 14 lbs, it'll be hard to find a female mini that matches or exceeds his size, especially here in Taipei where the top breeders tend to breed them small. And, since there are no experienced standard breeders in Taiwan (at least I haven't found them), I'm starting to look overseas. I prefer California, Australia and Japan because with Australia and Japan, there would be no quarantine issues importing to Taiwan. From the US, there would be a 7-day quarantine, but at least there are direct flights from Cali to Taipei that make the transport journey relatively shorter.

Any recommendations? Are there standard breeders who regularly turn out females on the lower end of the height range - 15-19 inches? Given that size is an important consideration for me (I don't want a very large standard), I would prefer young adults (over 6 months old) rather than puppies, unless a breeder can confidently state that a given puppy will be a small adult.

Thanks in advance!

Kevin


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tiara Standards in La Jolla, CA is one breeder that has crossed Standards with Minis, I think their Standards are all quite small. I don't know anything about them personally, just from their website.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

kchen95 said:


> Any recommendations? Are there standard breeders who regularly turn out females on the lower end of the height range - 15-19 inches? Given that size is an important consideration for me (I don't want a very large standard), I would prefer young adults (over 6 months old) rather than puppies, unless a breeder can confidently state that a given puppy will be a small adult.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kevin


It is quite common for show breeders in the U.S. to have standard bitches between 20-22" and around 40 lbs, but they generally don't go smaller. But in the U.S., mini breeders often are right up against that height limits, and wind up with 17" or even 19" minis. 

"Small standards" and "moyens" are kind of a thing here in the U.S., but I would shop carefully--some breeders are using it as a marketing gimmick.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> Tiara Standards in La Jolla, CA is one breeder that has crossed Standards with Minis, I think their Standards are all quite small. I don't know anything about them personally, just from their website.


I just reviewed Tiara's website and FB page, and it looks like they have exactly what I'm looking for - smallish standards that are bred for performance and health. Will give them a call this morning. Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m no help on the Australia front sorry. Most standards I’ve met are on the taller side. There are quite a few breeders with litters up on dogzonline at the moment though!


----------

